# Big Brother 8



## MisStarrlight (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm just getting around to watching the first episode...Yay DVR!
They haven't said it yet (well, the one dude did, but Julie didn't)...it looks like its going to have an underlying Alice in Wonderland theme.  Two my my favoritest things together.  Yay!


----------



## zdazzle (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of this show too, although I missed the first half of the first episode....so I missed that Alice in Wonderland part.  What's that about?  

They now have "Big Brother 8 After Dark" that comes on everynight on Showtime Too from 12-2am.  I think I'm going to stop watching it though because it kinda spoils what's going to happen on the next episode because they don't cut out anything.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 8, 2007)

One half of my summer crack!

I'm already annoyed by Joe. Seriously, why would he discuss his Gonhearrea (sp?) issues on national t.v? And that Nick guy is cute, but it seems he only went on the show to pick up girls.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I just made my bf add Showtime to our cable so I co;ld watch the after dark thing.  (Yes, I am a bit sick)

But for the Alice thing....it's mostly on the decor...That wall of colored lights/mirrors, the animal trees, the giant chessboard & tea cup in the yard....an the mushrooms for the first HOH.  But really, if I looked hard enough, I could probably find Alice themes in everything.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 13, 2007)

Me lovie this show! Well, when I first saw Dustin, I did not think he was gay. Joe, he is the Drama King of the house!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 14, 2007)

It's pretty good so far. I'm glad that Daniele & her dad Dick have been able to talk, she looked as if she'd seen a ghost when she first saw him on the show!

Is anyone else annoyed by Jen and her stupid ass shirts?


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_It's pretty good so far. I'm glad that Daniele & her dad Dick have been able to talk, she looked as if she'd seen a ghost when she first saw him on the show!

Is anyone else annoyed by Jen and her stupid ass shirts?_

 
YES! Jenius annoys me the most. what are the others?


----------

